# Next frag swap!!



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so im posting here for a friend i took most of his posts and put it together so when the post says (i have) it doesnt mean me it means the host dave who is going to host an awsome swap

for floating bags. i have a open 180 gal sump( 6x30"x18"tall) 
No shortage of space Is anybody interested in bringing their corals a night earlier? If so, they will have to be dipped before they go in my big table. Otherwise they will go in another tank that's there. i will post some pictures too online of the tank,frag table setup and running. There will be a huge!! Huge selection of stuff for grabs.I will have over 250 frags my self between acans and zoas.is anybody looking for specific things? every one is welcome to buy\sell or just show up and look i hope to see ever one there !!!!!

i will have a bbq out front.there will be bbq beer chicken etc. should be good times,cooler for beers or whatever you wanna put in plus more.its a complex. Ive already told neighbours.. so everything will be a go lots of room

HYDROLOGIST aka bigshowfrags.com has donated 3 wonderful chalices for door prizes so far big sump to float bags in too..
there we are set. Get fraggin!!! ill supply alot if stuff. Ill have cover over tables and bbq incase of rain

Adress is #7-20187 68th ave, langley.
MAY 10. ----- start at 12:00 
complex called the virtue.. big green sales sign

more the marryer here.Let the train begin

pics !!!!!!!!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Was hoping to try and get to this one since I missed the last, but... off to Vernon on the 7th most likely so wont be in town


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, right after my birthday :bigsmile: probably would be able to actually make this one.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure u will  

And if any one has any questions fell free to pm me


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Was hoping to try and get to this one since I missed the last, but... off to Vernon on the 7th most likely so wont be in town


Kevin, I talked to Dave as I wont be able to come on the 10th, he said everybody is welcome to drop by to his house check out his frags, no need to wait on the 10th. He got about 200 frags right now ready to go. I can come with you, just bring a boat load of cash :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

crimper said:


> Kevin, I talked to Dave as I wont be able to come on the 10th, he said everybody is welcome to drop by to his house check out his frags, no need to wait on the 10th. He got about 200 frags right now ready to go. I can come with you, just bring a boat load of cash :bigsmile:


Will have to do it after everyone depletes his stock! My custom LED light for my 180g last on my tank for 3 days before it was repo'd for tweaking/upgrading so tank still isn't up and running =(


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Aunt and Uncles 25th year anniversary that week/weekend. 

GAWWWWWD.....


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

Hope to make it this time as I missed the last one. And, yeah, there are plenty of specific things I'm looking for!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Albert, don't worry I'll grab whatever you want for you! 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all so it would be nice to get an approximate number so we know what to expect yea we know that more will show up then have rsvpd thats no problem tho please comment if your coming


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

heres what im bringing will sell pryer to swap

number one one polyp candy apple reds 20$ fat head 
number two one polyp space monster masive head 25$
nmber three one polyp purple death big head 10$
number four 3 polyps cats eye normal size heads 10$
number five gow/darkcherrys 4 or 5heads 15$
number six gold maul 1 head 10$
number seven one polyp candy apple reds 15$
number eight red pe one polyp 10$
number nine big head candy apple red20$
number ten 6-7 polyps shenas teal paly 10$
number eleven not a wysiwyg pic one polyp of dusky palys 30$
number twelve 5 polyps shenas teal paly 10$
number thirteen 10 polyps shenas teal paly 15$
number fourteen small buble coral 5$
number fifteen 3 polyps silver apples 5$
number sixteen this is not labled like the others its an acan tho 15$
number seventeen cool green purple favia 10$
number eightteen cool green purple favia 20$


----------



## scorpionking (Jan 13, 2014)

crimper said:


> Kevin, I talked to Dave as I wont be able to come on the 10th, he said everybody is welcome to drop by to his house check out his frags, no need to wait on the 10th. He got about 200 frags right now ready to go. I can come with you, just bring a boat load of cash :bigsmile:


hey what's dave's username? I wanna take a look at what he's got :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scorpionking said:


> hey what's dave's username? I wanna take a look at what he's got :bigsmile:


acepumping, but I dont think he is a memeber here, he is very active in canreef.


----------



## scorpionking (Jan 13, 2014)

bring lots of frogspawn, hammer, octospawn, especially bi-colors everyone! That's what I'm looking for, I'll bring $$$.


----------



## langley reefer (Oct 31, 2013)

I will be there. Don't really have anything big enough to frag for trades but i assume cash is welcome as well. What kind of prices are we looking at.(need to know how much cash to bring lol)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

acans i belive are 10-30$ a head each frag has about 3-9 heads some with more some less zoas are like 5pp-200pp i belive but could be difrent 
gold torches 100 per head theres rics 20-30$ blue hamers i think are 90-100 a head i think. rock flower anemonys no idea on them cleaner shrimp and alot more !

i can bring two heads of green hamer i can bring 15 each


----------



## scorpionking (Jan 13, 2014)

scott tang said:


> acans i belive are 10-30$ a head each frag has about 3-9 heads some with more some less zoas are like 5pp-200pp i belive but could be difrent
> gold torches 100 per head theres rics 20-30$ blue hamers i think are 90-100 a head i think. rock flower anemonys no idea on them cleaner shrimp and alot more !
> 
> i can bring two heads of green hamer i can bring 15 each


dibs on one :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Haha OK Will pm ya


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Fropgspawm*

Hi Everybody & Esp Skorpionking,

I will be bringing a 5 head green with purple tips Frogspawn to this frag swap. Looking forward to seeing everybody there.

AquaAddict


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

The Frag Swap was a great success. I also enjoyed the English trifle made by Dave's Mom (correct?)

Thanks, Dave for all your hard work (and the work put into that trifle).

AquaAddict


----------



## ChefPaakk (Oct 25, 2014)

How often do these happen? How do I find out when the next one is?


----------



## RMC (Jul 10, 2014)

Announcements are posted on Canreef. THe last one was at the end of February, the next on will likely happen in a couple of months.


----------

